# Advanced DC 203-06-4001 8" motor voltage



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone using an Advanced DC Motors 203-06-4001 8" motor at 144V? Some sites say max voltage is 120, others 144. Sales at Advanced Motors told me they saw nothing in their files to indicate it could be used with over 120V.


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Well there's this guy, probably more. You could email the company and see how it's working out.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

I did email him, just before I posted here! I looked through the EValbum first. But thanks anyway!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

please do post your results.... If people have had reasonable success not burning up motors w/ 144v it would be nice to know. Otherwise, I'd just stick to 120v I guess...


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

The ADC 203-06-4001 has been used at 144 volts in numerous Honda Civics with success, so it should be fine.


----------



## aktill (Jun 18, 2008)

This one too: http://www.evalbum.com/418

I was going to use that setup in my Aspire as well.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

"This guy", Luc, responded that they were a bit puzzled over the voltage rating of the motor too, but that they have floored it several times with no problems. Only about 300 mi on it so far.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I am just wondering if a build at 120v or 144v would have a measurable affect on life of the motor, cause arcing or some other problem. I would anticipate limited time at 'full throttle', mostly just getting up to speed from stops, so it may be just fine..... Just looking for some verification from people who built 120 or 144v...


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Dan,

What is your main motivation for considering going to 144V, higher pack energy for more range, more available torque for greater acceleration?

Tom


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

tomofreno said:


> Hi Dan,
> What is your main motivation for considering going to 144V, higher pack energy for more range, more available torque for greater acceleration?
> Tom


Both these issues. In my little 1997 Suzuki Swift (Geo Metro), 96 v provides 'reasonable' performance almost identical to the ICE. In considering slightly heavier newer donors which seem to all weigh at least 500# more, I m thinking that 120v at least would be very nice, and keep down the max amps for same performance.

Also, with a 120v pack, it would be easier to use the pack to drive universal motor in common household electric appliances. Kind of a weird consideration, but it would be interesting for me to use the EV as a portable power pack at construction sites, chainsawing trees, or whatever.

Lastly, with Li on the horizon, it will be easier to build higher voltage systems with lower ahr to yield the same total energy.... in the same given space at a lower weight.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

I forgot about this for a while. I think 144V is fine if the max current of the controller is not too high. The 203 motor can be used with the Curtis 120V/550A controller, so it should be no problem to use it with the Curtis 144V/500A controller. The main thing that changes is you can maintain higher motor current and torque up to a bit higher rpm due to the higher voltage. The max input power to the motor will be similar to the 120V controller, actually a bit less at V <120V due to 550A max compared to 500A max. So max acceleration at most speeds should be better with the 120V/550A controller, but a bit higher top speed with the 144V (maybe 5 mph?). Battery current will be a bit lower as you said (about 10%).

Tom


----------

